# L'imperativo con dovere



## Magixo

Ciao a tutti,

come usare il verbo _dovere _con l'imperativo se vogliamo essere gentili (la forma di cortesia). Per esampio, 

1) Marco, devi prendere la tua medicina ogni sera!
1b) Signor Marchi, (Lei) deve prendere la Sua medicina ogni sera!

E' giusta la seconda frase? 

Grazie,
Magixo


----------



## potolina

Ciao! (molto divertente Marco- Signor Marchi  )

Sì, la seconda frase è corretta, stai dando del Lei alla persona con cui parli:
Lei deve prendere la medicina.
Oppure più gentile ancora: "Sig. Marchi, dovrebbe prendere la medicina ogni sera"... ma dipende dal contesto 

P.S. Se tutto ciò è per iscritto, non serve la lettera maiuscola a meno che tu non voglia esprimere un infinito rispetto...


----------



## Magixo

Ti ringrazio Potolina!

Ma una cose mi stupische, se voglio espandere le frasi uno e uno b con un imperativo in piu', per esempio:

1) Marco, guarda, devi prendere la tua medicina ongi sera!
1b) Signor Marchi, guadri, (Lei) deve deve prendere la sua medicina ogni sera!
_
Nella frase 1b si usa il congiuntivo del verbo guardare, cioe' guardi, per l'imperativo numero uno e il presente del verbo dovere, cioe' deve, per l'imperativo numero due. Come posso sapere quando usare il congiuntive oppure il presente per l'imperativo indiretto (forma di cortesia)?

Grazie mille,
Magixo
_


----------



## potolina

Magixo said:


> Ti ringrazio Potolina!
> 
> Ma una cose mi stupische *(stupisce*), se voglio espandere *mettere per esteso *le frasi uno e uno b con un imperativo in piu', per esempio:
> 
> 1) Marco, guarda, devi prendere la tua medicina o*gn*i sera!
> 1b) Signor Marchi, gua*rd*i, deve (Lei) deve prendere la sua medicina ogni sera!
> _
> Nella frase 1b si usa il congiuntivo del verbo guardare, cioe' guardi, per l'imperativo numero uno e il presente del verbo dovere, cioe' deve, per l'imperativo numero due. Come posso sapere quando usare il congiuntiv*o* oppure il presente per l'imperativo indiretto (forma di cortesia)?
> 
> Grazie mille,
> Magixo
> _




Ciao, in realtà non sono "congiuntivo" e "presente indicativo" per "l'imperativo", quelle sono le forme dell'imperativo... (a volte sono simili o identiche, ma non sono la stessa cosa  )

Per "Lei" si usa Imperativo, terza persona.

P.S. in realtà il verbo dovere è già un verbo che esprime "obbligo" perciò non ha molto senso parlare dell' "imperativo di un verbo imperativo" 

Anche se spesso l'Imperativo in realtà viene riferito _strettamente_ alla seconda persona (singolare e plurale) quindi in realtà spesso per le altre forme si "attinge" al Congiuntivo... (Perché se si dà del Lei è improbabile che si usi l' "imperativo", intendo a livello logico... solitamente non si "ordina" qualcosa a persone di cui si ha rispetto, timore etc.)
P.S. Io ricordo così, correggetemi se sbaglio. (Non sto dicendo che l'Imperativo alla terza persona non esista eh...)


----------



## Necsus

Qui c'è un 'riepilogo' sull'imperativo: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1206820&p=6187412#post6187412.


----------



## Magixo

Vi ringrazio tutti per l'aiuto.


imperativo indiretto (forma di cortesia)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                         

Signor Marchi, faccia il suo dovere! (faccia = il congiuntivo presente del verbo fare)                                                                            
Signor Marchi, legga il mio articolo nel Messaggero! (legga =il congintivo del verbo leggere)                                                
Signor Marchi, parli piano per favore. (parli = il congintivo presente del parlare)                                                                                                 

il presente

Signor Marchi fa il suo dovere. (fa = il presente del verbo fare)
Signor Marchi legge il mio articolo nel Messaggero. (legge = il presente del leggere)
Signor Marchi parla piano. (presente)

Ma,

Signor Marchi, (Lei) deve/debba prendere la sua medicina ogni sera. (deve = il presente, debba = il congiuntivo)

Boh, mi pare che si tratti di una eccezione. 

Saluti, 
Magixo


----------



## francisgranada

Magixo said:


> ... Signor Marchi, (Lei) deve/debba prendere la sua medicina ogni sera. (deve = il presente, debba = il congiuntivo)
> 
> Boh, mi pare che si tratti di una eccezione.



Non è un eccezione, ma semplicemente non si tratta d'imperativo dal punto di vista grammaticale. Le frasi "Lei _deve _prendere la sua medicina" e "Tu _devi_ prendere la tua medicina" di fatto non sono imperativi, ma piuttosto "constatazioni" per cui il verbo _dovere _è all'indicativo in entrambe le frasi. E' un'altra cosa che, invece di usare direttamente l'imperativo (prenda e prendi), si esprimiamo _così, _per motivi di cortesia.

P.S. Simili costruzioni esistono anche in altre lingue, suppongo che anche nel croato.


----------



## Magixo

francisgranada said:


> Non è un ecezione, ma semplicemente non si tratta d'imperativo dal punto di vista grammaticale.



Capisco. Ma essistono le frasi con l'imperativo e con _debba_ nella lingua italiana, oppure no? E' difficile per me dare l'esempio perche' l'italiano non e' la mia lingua madre. Forse un esempio puo' andare cosi:

2) Signor Marchi, lo debba fare! (lo = prendere la medicina)

E' giusta la frase 2)? 

Grazie mille,
Magixo


----------



## francisgranada

Secondo me non è giusta, o meglio: non ha senso usare il verbo _dovere _all'imperativo.
(Si potrebbe dire p.e. "Credo che il signor Marchi_ debba _prendere la medicina ...", ma è una tutt'altra cosa).

Non sono madrelingua neanch'io, quindi vediamo anche altre opinioni ...


----------



## potolina

Ciao...no, si dice "Signor Marchi, (lei) lo deve fare"...oppure "Signor Marchi, credo proprio che (lei) debba farlo"


----------



## francisgranada

potolina said:


> ... oppure "Signor Marchi, credo proprio che (lei) debba farlo"



Aggiungo solo per chiarezza: in questo caso la forma _debba _non ha funzione d'imperativo, ma si tratta d'un "semplice" congiuntivo (dovuto all'uso del verbo _credere_).


----------



## Montesacro

Magixo said:


> Vi ringrazio tutti per l'aiuto.
> 
> 
> imperativo indiretto (forma di cortesia)
> 
> Signor Marchi, faccia il suo dovere! (faccia = il congiuntivo presente del verbo fare)
> Signor Marchi, legga il mio articolo nel Messaggero! (legga =il congintivo del verbo leggere)
> Signor Marchi, parli piano per favore. (parli = il congintivo presente del parlare)
> 
> il presente
> 
> *Il* Signor Marchi fa il suo dovere. (fa = il presente del verbo fare)
> *Il* Signor Marchi legge il mio articolo nel Messaggero. (legge = il presente del leggere)
> *Il* Signor Marchi parla piano. (presente)
> 
> Ma,
> 
> Signor Marchi, (Lei) deve /debba prendere la sua medicina ogni sera. (deve = il presente, debba = il congiuntivo)
> 
> Boh, mi pare che si tratti di una eccezione.
> 
> Saluti,
> Magixo






Magixo said:


> Capisco. Ma essistono le frasi con l'imperativo e con _debba_ nella lingua italiana, oppure no? E' difficile per me dare l'esempio perche' l'italiano non e' la mia lingua madre. Forse un esempio puo' andare cosi:
> 
> 2) Signor Marchi, lo debba fare! (lo = prendere la medicina)
> 
> E' giusta la frase 2)?
> 
> Grazie mille,
> Magixo



No, Magixo, la frase 2) è sbagliata.
Devi usare l'indicativo (Signor Marchi, lo deve fare!)


----------



## potolina

francisgranada said:


> Aggiungo solo per chiarezza: in questo caso la forma _debba _non ha funzione d'imperativo, ma si tratta d'un "semplice" congiuntivo (dovuto all'uso del verbo _credere_).



Giusto, avevo scordato di spiegarlo...
Comunque, il punto che siccome teoricamente i verbi modali (come dovere) non hanno imperativo, non "vale" la regola (se così si può dire) per cui "alla terza persona si 'usa' il congiuntivo", quindi di usa l'indicativo presente... almeno, credo sia così


----------



## francisgranada

potolina said:


> ...Comunque, il punto che siccome teoricamente i verbi modali (come dovere) non hanno imperativo, non "vale" la regola (se così si può dire) per cui "alla terza persona si 'usa' il congiuntivo", quindi di usa l'indicativo presente... almeno, credo sia così


Secondo me non del tutto... E' vero che i verbi modali non hanno imperativo, ma qui l'indicativo _deve _non lo usiamo _al posto _del mancante congiuntivo. Invece, l'imperativo di _prendere _lo "circoscriviamo" dicendo "Lei deve prendere ..."  (quasi dicessimo "Lei è obbligato a prendere"...).


----------



## potolina

francisgranada said:


> Secondo me non del tutto... E' vero che i verbi modali non hanno imperativo, ma qui l'indicativo _deve _non lo usiamo _al posto _del mancante congiuntivo. Invece, l'imperativo di _prendere _lo "circoscriviamo" dicendo "Lei deve prendere ..."  (quasi dicessimo "Lei è obbligato a prendere"...).



Non ho capito cosa intendi... io dicevo che (per dirlo in maniera "brutta", non è una spiegazione grammaticale quindi non ripetete le mie parole, è solo per spiegare il significato di ciò che ho scritto) siccome in teoria il verbo dovere non ha imperativo, si usa l'indicativo per tutte le persone...al contrario di quanto accade con altri verbi che invece "prendono in prestito" (sempre per la terza persona) il congiuntivo...
Esempio: verbo prendere : imperativo = (lei) prenda  [che in realtà "coincide" con il congiuntivo Che Egli Prenda]
             verbo dovere: imperativo = (lei) deve [che in realtà "coincide" con l'indicativo Egli Deve]

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Imperativo


----------



## francisgranada

Ciao, Potolina. Scusami ... 



> ... siccome in teoria il verbo dovere non ha imperativo, si usa l'indicativo...


Secondo me non è questo il caso ... Anche se il verbo _dovere _avesse imperativo, non lo useremmo nella frase in questione, perché di fatto vogliamo che il signor Marchi _prenda _le medicine e non che _debba _far qualcosa (infatti, lui_ deve _far qualcosa, cioè prendere le medicine). In altre parole, l'imperativo (congiuntivo, nel caso di 3.pers.) di _predere _viene sostituito con "deve prendere". Grammaticalmente, "(lei) deve"  non è un imperativo, solo l'espressione _(lei) deve prendere _può avere il senso di "quasi" imperativo, ma non del verbo _dovere_, invece del verbo _prendere_. Cioè, l' espressione _deve (indic.) + verbo (inf.) _funziona anche come "imperativo cortese" del _verbo _in infinito.


(non so se sono riuscito a spiegarmi ...)


----------



## potolina

francisgranada said:


> Ciao, Potolina. Scusami ...
> 
> 
> Secondo me non è questo il caso ... Anche se il verbo _dovere _avesse imperativo, non lo useremmo nella frase in questione, perché di fatto vogliamo che il signor Marchi _prenda _le medicine e non che _debba _far qualcosa (infatti, lui_ deve _far qualcosa, cioè prendere le medicine). In altre parole, l'imperativo (congiuntivo, nel caso di 3.pers.) di _predere _viene sostituito con "deve prendere". Grammaticalmente, "(lei) deve"  non è un imperativo, solo l'espressione _(lei) deve prendere _può avere il senso di "quasi" imperativo, ma non del verbo _dovere_, invece del verbo _prendere_. Cioè, l' espressione _deve (indic.) + verbo (inf.) _funziona anche come "imperativo cortese" del _verbo _in infinito.
> 
> 
> (non so se sono riuscito a spiegarmi ...)



Ah! Sì, ora ho capito!  Scusa l'incomprensione...
Comunque il medico (credo...) avrebbe anche potuto dire semplicemente : "Signor Marchi, prenda le sue medicine!" sarebbe stato un imperativo normalissimo e possibile (questo intendevo  ) però in effetti dire "Signor Marchi, lei deve prendere le sue medicine" risulta un po' più cortese (anche se tutto dipende dal tono di voce con cui si pronuncia  )... altra possibilità (colloquiale, diciamo così) : "Per favore Signor Marchi, prenda le sue medicine" oppure "Su Signor Marchi, prenda le sue medicine" (Nel senso "dai, per favore... le prenda), così da ottenere "un'esortazione" più che "un imperativo"


----------



## francisgranada

Infatti, pensandoci un po', mi pare che la frase "Signor Marchi, Lei deve prendere la Sua medicina ogni sera!" non sia neanche tanto cortese o gentile, ma piuttosto "risoluta"...


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Cari tutti,

penso che una cosa da tener sempre presente è la distinzione fra "ordine/divieto" e "imperativo". Sono due categorie diverse: _l'ordine_ e il _divieto_ sono atti comunicativi (che manifestano l'atteggiamento del locutore nei confronti del mondo), mentre l'imperativo è soltanto un modo verbale, cioè una delle tante _forme_ del verbo (siamo quindi alla solita distinzione fra _funzione_ e _struttura_). 
Spesso la _funzione_ "dare un ordine" viene realizzata per mezzo della struttura grammaticale "(modo) imperativo", ma non è sempre e necessariamente così. 
Nel caso in oggetto, la _volontà_ del locutore (il medico) per quanto riguarda il paziente — che si traduce in un ordine per quest'ultimo — non viene realizzata per mezzo dell'imperativo (Prendi; Prenda) ma per mezzo d'una frase meramente dichiarativa (Devi prendere; Deve prendere). 
Aggiungerei che l'opzione (Devi prendere; Deve prendere) è forse la più appropriata delle due a ricordare al/a richiamare alla mente del/ paziente che egli deve prendere il farmaco. La granitica imposizione di (Prendi; Prenda) viene pertanto mitigata dall'uso del verbo servile/ausiliare modale.

Saluti.

GS
PS La mancanza d'una corrispondenza biunivoca fra "imperativo e "ordine/divieto" è anche dimostrata dal fatto che in molti casi il modo imperativo _non_ viene usato per manifestare ordini/divieti: Vedi, per es. le ricette di cucina, le quali pùllulano di imperativi che non sono tuttavia la manifestazione della volontà di alcuno.


----------

